# Pics and request for help



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I recently obtained these cigars.

Here is the first part:

Hoyo Epicure No. 1
PAS ENE 01


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

nice looking sticks... I suppose the 2nd part will present the request for help?


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*



khubli said:


> nice looking sticks... I suppose the 2nd part will present the request for help?


Help......Yeeeeessss.:dr


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

Here is the second:

Hoyo De Depute
box code FR OCSU


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

OH my... if there is a 3rd and 4th.. I can see where you need some help. !!! nice pick-up !


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*



khubli said:


> nice looking sticks... I suppose the 2nd part will present the request for help?


You got it.

When I opened the second box the sticks where placed in the opposite direction.

and when I took them out of the box, the bottom sticks looked like this:

Don't have the better camera at home.
I am guessing this is mold?

I trust the company I bought them from, but both boxes have me
wondering if they are authentic?


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

that last picture doesn't look so good... but what do i know.
I'm sure more knowledgable members will be able to help you out

Tell us how does hoyo epi #1's go. I'm looking at those very same ones for my next purchase (unless you purchased them where i was planning on purchasing them and they're out of stock:hn )


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

get a new box or your money back on those moldy jobs, otherwise nice grab!


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: **** and request for help*



yayson said:


> get a new box or your money back on those moldy jobs, otherwise nice grab!


I'll take the moldy ones off your hands


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

I would send the photos to the source of the 2nd box.. I'm sure they'll do you right if you say they are reputable.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: **** and request for help*

contact the vendor... get your money back...


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

Looks like a bad case of mold to me. Time to get a refund or credit.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

just sent them an email.

Will update when they reply.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## monetrey (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO my

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEs


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

holy sh*t, I hope they give you your cash back or send you a replacement.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: **** and request for help*

Hey BOTLs: what about that box/date stamp on the de Depute box? I've never seen one that was framed like that myself. Also, the stamp looks like the newer stamp (post 2000), but that box code might not be in alignment. ???

Caveat: had a beer, might be typing authentic frontier jibberish...:al


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: **** and request for help*

It doesn't look like any pics of mold I've seen but it doesn't look good. I agree get them replaced.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

OUCH. Those look like they need to be sent back.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: **** and request for help*

I need a band aid......:ss


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: **** and request for help*

That is what you get for winning all of those contests =-p JK of course. . I hope they make it right, and fast!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: **** and request for help*

Get your money back.

Looks like they were repacked on you or inspected and got by the vendor with all that mold on them.

I also dont like the seal placement on the second box. Get your money back and get something else.


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

That is NOT kool..


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

send it back, that is definitely mold.:tg


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

At least no one has said that it's plume yet :r

Sending the vendor an email with those picture sounds like a great idea to me. It certainly looks like mold IMHO. Is there any particular reason that you have to call the authenticity into question? If you trust your vendor, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

brought them to work so I can get better pics of them:


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

any word from the vendor yet


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*



mastershogun said:


> any word from the vendor yet


no, I just sent them the better pics too.

Hoping to hear from them today.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

Hoyo De Depute. XX serial # means revisado. I have a couple of boxes that has an XX or XY serial #'s. If I remember it correctly, the XX seals are on the previous seals.

What's up with all the nails on the Epi #1 boxes?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*



bonggoy said:


> Hoyo De Depute. XX serial # means revisado. I have a couple of boxes that has an XX or XY serial #'s. If I remember it correctly, the XX seals are on the previous seals.
> 
> What's up with all the nails on the Epi #1 boxes?


Just read somewhere that the nails are not an issue, this happens from time to time.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*



luvsmesumcigars said:


> Just read somewhere that the nails are not an issue, this happens from time to time.


thanks for that update. I was wondering about the nails.



> Now, there are boxes that have been reinspected and an additional warranty seal added over the top of the original. In 99% of the cases, this seal will start with XX which designates a RE-INSPECTED box. However, the sticker underneath should still have a serial number that more or less coincides with the date code on the box.


but there was no other seal under it.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*



n3uka said:


> but there was no other seal under it.


Strange, I've never heard of that. But it is possible.

Keep us posted.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: **** and request for help*



n3uka said:


> but there was no other seal under it.


it could possibly be that those are from '98 and i don't recall those stickers being on boxes from '98 originally, so when they re-inspected them, there wasn't a sticker to put one over.
just my guess though, i could be wrong. 



muziq said:


> Hey BOTLs: what about that box/date stamp on the de Depute box? I've never seen one that was framed like that myself.


i've had plenty like that, but they were older boxes, like these Hoyo's from '98. back when they had the "N I V E L A C U S O" codes.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

 Even if they allow you to keep how will you be able to remove the mold? DAMN YOU MOLD! :gn


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*



MeNimbus said:


> Even if they allow you to keep how will you be able to remove the mold? DAMN YOU MOLD! :gn


It may brush off. However, that mold looks fairly dense. It's worth a try though.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: **** and request for help*

At Holt's they would call that plume ! :r


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: **** and request for help*

Bad looking sticks. Normally molds will be on the wrapper that you can brush/wipe off. You might as well spray some anti-fungal solution to them. I hope you get your money back.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: **** and request for help*

i would contact who ever you bought then from and email them those pictures, cause that doesn't look good


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: **** and request for help*



StudentSmoker said:


> It may brush off. However, that mold looks fairly dense. It's worth a try though.


Once mold makes it to the foot, it's probably bad news as it may affect the flavor of the smoke.

Any reputable vendor will take those back.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*



whiteboard said:


> Once mold makes it to the foot, it's probably bad news as it may affect the flavor of the smoke.
> 
> Any reputable vendor will take those back.


:tpd: Yeah, I'm with Tim, a good dealer will take them back in an instant or even simply replace them. I pick up a box of cohibas from a good dealer with some damage on a few sticks and they instantly replaced them and added a few extras as well. Don't keep those....Good luck.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

Response received today:


> Hi David,
> 
> I did receive them...just getting around to looking at the cigars...it
> looks like bloom from the picture...you should be able to gently wipe
> ...


the received part is about the photos.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*



n3uka said:


> Response received today:
> 
> the received part is about the photos.


Yup, no retailer EVER has moldy smokes in their opinion. I've never had one admit it when I've pointed it out nicely. "Oh, mold will be black or green or blue."

Good luck Dave!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

Response received today:
Quote:

Hi David,

I did receive them...just getting around to looking at the cigars...it 
looks like bloom from the picture...you should be able to *gently wipe* 
*them off with a cloth*. It is common among aged cigars. Let me know how 
it goes.

Best Regards 
the received part is about the photos.

That looks to be a bit much to just "wipe off", especially the foot. That looks like more than surface mold to me.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: **** and request for help*

Those are moldy cigars. The retailer needs to have his head examined. Insist that he take them back.

My :2

Doc


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: **** and request for help*

thats not plume


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

Is it against CS rules to "out" the retailer if they don't replace or refund?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*



Greerzilla said:


> Is it against CS rules to "out" the retailer if they don't replace or refund?


In a public forum it would be.
In private is no problem.

I am still confident that this will be resolved so no outing.

I will update when I hear more from them.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

I just read that if the mold is white , they can be wiped off .
But , if it is green they are no longer able to smoke.
Your call though. First i would contact the seller to ask him
I read this in the Perelmans pocket cyclopdia of Havana Cigars.
third edition.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*



bassrocker said:


> I just read that if the mold is white , they can be wiped off .
> But , if it is green they are no longer able to smoke.
> Your call though. First i would contact the seller to ask him
> I read this in the Perelmans pocket cyclopdia of Havana Cigars.
> third edition.


as Hoyohio said


> Once mold makes it to the foot, it's probably bad news as it may affect the flavor of the smoke


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*

Ok, I now know who the vendor is, just by searching. BUT, the plain fact is that there is a mold problem and they need to handle it ASAP! I have seen this same problem from the same vendor and there is no excuse for this lame ass answer they gave you. Ask Ermo, he received moldy cigars from the same vendor. Tell them you want a replacement or a refund NOW! There are too many vendors around that will take care of business without this lame attempt to excuse a mold problem. What a pile of :BS I will never buy from this vendor.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: **** and request for help*



luvsmesumcigars said:


> Ok, I now know who the vendor is, just by searching. BUT, the plain fact is that there is a mold problem and they need to handle it ASAP! I have seen this same problem from the same vendor and there is no excuse for this lame ass answer they gave you. Ask Ermo, he received moldy cigars from the same vendor. Tell them you want a replacement or a refund NOW! There are too many vendors around that will take care of business without this lame attempt to excuse a mold problem. What a pile of :BS I will never buy from this vendor.


Pm vendor, please


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: **** and request for help*



luvsmesumcigars said:


> Ok, I now know who the vendor is, just by searching. BUT, the plain fact is that there is a mold problem and they need to handle it ASAP! I have seen this same problem from the same vendor and there is no excuse for this lame ass answer they gave you. Ask Ermo, he received moldy cigars from the same vendor. Tell them you want a replacement or a refund NOW! There are too many vendors around that will take care of business without this lame attempt to excuse a mold problem. What a pile of :BS I will never buy from this vendor.


Another BOTL I know had the same issue with this vendor and got the same runaround. Took over a month and damn near threats for him to resolve it. I would make certain he knows the following:

1) You have consulted exerts and the cigars do not have bloom or plume; it's MOLD.
2) The MOLD is on the foot of some of the cigars and has likely compromised the filler.
3) You have spoken with others who have had the same problem with him and you are confident you can come to a satisfactory resolution.
4) If the matter is not resolved to your satisfaction, you will be obligated to share this experience with others on the cigar boards.

And give him a DEADLINE.


----------



## FraGil (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: **** and request for help*

I agree, that cannot be "brushed off". It looks like its growing INSIDE the foot of the cigar. Does he expect you to pick out what you cant brush off?!!?

Reputable retailer would swap them. Bottom line you're not happy so whats he going to do? (or more importantly does he expect you to order again?)

Or you could cut an inch off them all and create a new range of Petit Depute!! :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: **** and request for help*

The last time I ordered a box the cigars came without bands and in a totally different box.  But luckily no mold


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Any update on this.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm curious as well


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: **** and request for help*



n3uka said:


> You got it.
> 
> When I opened the second box the sticks where placed in the opposite direction.
> 
> ...


This statement is a bit puzzling. Also, were the sticks sealed when you received them?


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

curious as well...


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: **** and request for help*



luvsmesumcigars said:


> Ask Ermo, he received moldy cigars from the same vendor.


You know to this day they NEVER RESPONDED!!! Needless to say I have never used them again, and luckily it was a small order, but this vendor should be known as a do-not-use.

moldy delivery


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Can someone PM me the name of the vendor please? I recently placed an order with a reputable vendor and want to know if it is the same vendor. Thanks.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

avo_addict said:


> Can someone PM me the name of the vendor please? I recently placed an order with a reputable vendor and want to know if it is the same vendor. Thanks.


I'd like that pm as well if you don't mind


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: **** and request for help*



zemekone said:


> contact the vendor... get your money back...


:tpd:

That is not right, get your money back or a credit.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

I am in the same boat as avo addict could someone pm me the name of vendor please thank you...................


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

avo_addict said:


> Can someone PM me the name of the vendor please? I recently placed an order with a reputable vendor and want to know if it is the same vendor. Thanks.


I would also like to know who this vendor is. Thank you.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I think I PM'd most of you, but if you want the name of the vendor PM me, its easier that way.

These guys don't deserve any more business.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

pm sent...thanx


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Any update on this.


after a few emails he asked me to mail them back (at my expense) so he can examine them and make sure I was correct. After receiving them he is going to decide what to do.

will update when I hear anything else.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks like we used different vendors. 

Mine is still a piece of :BS . Yours is alright.


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

Ermo said:


> I think I PM'd most of you, but if you want the name of the vendor PM me, its easier that way.
> 
> These guys don't deserve any more business.


Thanks for the info Ermo.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

That is mold alright, but I dont think its that bad. The mold on the sides can be brushed off. The mold in the foot (which looks like 3 cigars total) can be dealt with by clipping 1/4" from the foot prior to lighting. I have seen far worse mold than that.

that said, I wouldnt use that vendor again - they seem to be refusing to acknwoledge the problem.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

n3uka said:


> after a few emails he asked me to mail them back (at my expense) so he can examine them and make sure I was correct. After receiving them he is going to decide what to do.
> 
> will update when I hear anything else.


Hollywood hosted a split between us and the cigars he received from the vendor were moldy.
Dave sent the vendor pics and he made it good w/o requiring that the cigars be sent back. At the very least source should give you some credit for the cost of shipping cigars back to him. Yes we did trash the offending cigars

Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Looks like we used different vendors.
> 
> Mine is still a piece of :BS . Yours is alright.


Thanks for the info, Ermo. Good thing I ordered from a different vendor, phew.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Can you please PM me the vendor?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Update:

They received the box back and emailed that I am open to choose 
what I would like to do. They are out of these cigars so I am trying
to decide on a good replacement close to this price. Was offered my
money back but the other box was so good, I wanted it to have some
company  

Any ideas in the $250 or lower price range will be gladly accepted.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Go with some RASS's. I've always wanted to try one! :r

JK.

Anyway, I don't think you can go wrong by getting RASS's or maybe a smaller Cohiba Siglo or...


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Great, that's what a good retailer should do....


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Partagas 898, Siglo III, or Monte 2

At least thats what I would pick up...


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

That's great to hear that they made good..


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

erab said:


> That's great to hear that they made good..


Yeah, but they still should credit you for the cost of the return shipping.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

croatan said:


> Yeah, but they still should credit you for the cost of the return shipping.


I am hoping they will but wasn't going to ask.
Will see how they handle it as the replacement will
surely be more than the original purchase price.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks like a cab of boli pcs will have to console me in my loss.
Thanks for all the advice that was sent.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Looks like a cab of boli pcs will have to console me in my loss.
> Thanks for all the advice that was sent.


very nice choice... you won't regret it:ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

mastershogun said:


> very nice choice... you won't regret it:ss


it was on the advice of a wise and noble botl


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Just wanted to update that this has been resolved to my satisfaction.

I was given a credit towards another purchase, received the order and it looks good. :ss 
I have a credit towards my next purchase for the amount that the shipping back to them cost me.

Thanks for all the advice and help on this matter.


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

Glad it worked out fine in the end.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

These looked like a nicely aged box of Depute.

Personally, I would scrutinize it a bit more carefully. Hmm, were the cigars aged well (many aren't)? Would a little time in a lower humi environment dry up & resolve that mold?! Do the smell good, look good, seem authentic?! Is the merchant a reliable one, does he hvae a good customer base and do others speak well of him?!

All important questions to ask.

If you're uncomfortable with your purchase or even suspicious, then return them like you did.
In time, with a keener eye, greater experience, better knowledge, you'll may choose to keep them & enjoy them aged little puppies. That's what I would have done . . . but then, THAT'S MY COMFORT ZONE, yours may not be the same.
I keep telling people that smoking cigars is an enjoyable experience, and you need to enjoy it. If you're not too comfortable with what you're smoking, then TOSS IT (or return it). Life's too short to settle for less.

Just my :2 .


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

MoTheMan said:


> These looked like a nicely aged box of Depute.
> Personally, I would scrutinize it a bit more carefully.


There was alot of thougth that went into the return. There were a few people that I talked with in the background that decided that once the mold had invaded the foot of multiple cigars and the amount of mold that these where not worth risking. If it was only on the wrapper I would have had no problem with keeping them.

They were unable to replace the item because they had run out of that aged product.

Fortunately, the epicures are very nice with no problem.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

n3uka said:


> There was alot of thougth that went into the return. There were a few people that I talked with in the background that decided that once the mold had invaded the foot of multiple cigars and the amount of mold that these where not worth risking. If it was only on the wrapper I would have had no problem with keeping them.
> 
> They were unable to replace the item because they had run out of that aged product.
> 
> Fortunately, the epicures are very nice with no problem.


I once travelled out of twon for a few days & while I was gone the humidifier went nuts, kept going the whole time. When I returned & checked the humidity was in the 90% range, kid you not. A few cigars that were right nexst to the humidifier were absolutely soggy & ruined. There was also mold EVERYWHERE!!
Feeling too sad to throw out many good cigars I just turned down the humidity to the low 60's and let them dry out. Sure enough, the cigars dried up & came back to life. Most of the mold disappeared; a little bit of dust was left behind which was easily brushed off. So long as the humidity was well controlled, there was no problem! I smoked many of those cigars & never got a taste of mold or poor aging. Unfortunately, there were a whole bunch of cigars that were just too ruined & had to be tossed, but an even greater number recovered under the right environment.
What I'm trying to say is that because of my experience, my comfort zone is different. Just as I may inspect cigars that appear too dry but look very salvageable, others may look too wet & moldy but are still in good shape.
The important thing is that you do what's most comfortable & feels right.
[As an aside, you knoe, the vendor just may do what I did -- salvage them.]


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I am sure they will. If it happened to my personal cigars I would try to salvage. On a new order I wasn't comfortable accepting damaged merchandise. If they said they would give a discount to keep them I might have. At least they handled it well and I will be very happy to order again.

Thanks for the info. I might have to get a friend to not only check my house but also my humi if I leave town for an extended period of time.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Well for me the moral of this thread is to inspect your smokes carefully.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

I am glad this worked out for you.... A cab of PC's should keep you nice and warm a night


----------

